

Startup focused on medical communities looking for UI/UX help - yid

We are a San Francisco startup that has been actively developing a service for collecting information for under-served medical conditions, and for developing communities for these patients.<p>We have a prototype, physicians from Stanford onboard, and have our first VC pitch on Wednesday.<p>We need a UI/UX/frontend developer, preferably able to customize Joomla (or replace it). We can currently only offer sweat equity, but we are not looking for a full-time developer.<p>Email: eadonj -at- gmail.com
======
glimcat
FYI, most competent developers are going to see that and decide it's worth
roughly what you give them in free coffee. If you want a competent developer
to do work for you and they're not a cofounder, you generally need to be
paying them in something which they can turn around and use for paying bills.

There are a few exceptional cases. For example, would it make an interesting
research project? But in general, you'll get something very close to what you
pay for.

